# forget fishing the river this week end



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

just got back from a short trip current is running fast lots of logs and other small stuff did get three small flats then the grass started pilling up on the line real fast shut down on the bite only good thing is the high water is pushing the large shad up into coves


----------



## catfishinfool247 (May 18, 2004)

Had planned to go down to the river this weekend to chase some flatty's but mother nature had other plans for me I believe. Probably head to Paint Creek instead.


----------



## spiff (Jun 3, 2004)

Thanks, Lark.... you saved me a very muddy trip!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Well I guess I will have the river to myself  daryl


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll bet somebody is kicking themself for not going to the river on Saturday!!!

Them blues looked nice!


----------

